# How to Reset IDrive Information Warning Messages



## kushbimmer (Dec 19, 2010)

*2007 328xi coupe brake fluid service interval reset*

I have a 2007 328xi coupe with an idrive navigational system. These are the steps I took to reset the brake fluid service interval:

1. Start the engine (without this it doesn't work) .
2. Press and hold the odometer reset button - after a while (lest than 5 sec in my case) a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark in the center appears in the top display window between the clocks (where the outside temperature / time or date normally appears) - this is the "Service" icon.
3. Keep pressing until the first icon that needs service (the brake-fluid in my case) shows a little bit later (again less than 5 secs).
4. Release the odometer reset button.
5. Press once the BC (computer) button located on the high beam lever/arm.
6. The word 'RESET' appears at the bottom of the lower display window (it doesn't matter what the window was displaying previously).
7. Press and hold the BC button again for a few secs (less than 5) to reset the brake-fluid service interval for another 2 years.



frotonta said:


> All,
> 
> This is my first reply, but there are a couple of tweaks to the instructions above. I have a 2007 335i coupe with an idrive navigational system. I've placed ADD in front of the step:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyberpaisa (Apr 13, 2011)

dockev63 said:


> Please help. I have tried to use the above instructions but cannot get them to work. When I press the odometer button the yellow triangle appears but as soon as I release it and press again immediately as advised the clocc and outsude temp come back. What am I doing wrong?


Same thing happened to me until I realized that you have to set the car into "ignition ready" mode.

Without presssing the brake pedal, put the key fob in place and press the ignition button twice.. (You will hear the air flowing through the vents). Then you are ready to perform the instructions.


----------



## raffles999 (May 15, 2011)

This forum is the best. I have been listening to my brake check warning tome and red alarm icons for a few weeks now. My indy couldn't reset things, he even plugged in his dianostic computer. And by sheer chance I found this reference. You can acccept my loud THANKS and bless you for your lucid walk thru.


----------



## drindli (Feb 11, 2012)

*Reset in iDrive*

This worked for me. THANKS! However i still get the DSC light since pad and sensor replacement. Anyone know how to reset? Turning wheel from left to right does not seem to help.

Dean


----------



## Maki (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot. Was searching for this. Worked great. Thanks again.


----------



## 08535xi_lover (Jul 23, 2011)

*E60 idrive screen slow on startup.*

My e60 has been having this problem for a while, where when I start the car the idrive doesn't turn on right away. It will stay black and after a while it will turn on any ideas?


----------



## MAussie (Jan 2, 2012)

Excellent, thanks Joe. Worked for 2006 E60 523i, all items could be reset. Now I just need to remember to actually replace the break fluid


----------



## MAussie (Jan 2, 2012)

Excellent, thanks Joe. Worked for 2006 E60 523i, all items could be reset. Was just a little difficult to work out how to change dates or ranges, so I just took what I could get. Now I just need to remember to actually replace the break fluid


----------



## MY2007BMW750iL (Dec 18, 2010)

*How to reset IDrive Information Warning*

2007 BMW 750iL - reset miles back to "0". Then with electronics on but motor off pushed the mileage knob as directed.
Message showed up in the lage left hand guage face and pushed the "reset knob until the desired item (in my case Microfilter) was highlighted.
Then pushed the reset knob once more. Message showed up in the large right hand guage face. Pushed reset knob until "reset" was highlighted. Then pushed reset knob.
Turned off by pushing start-stop engine button.
Yellow warning light now off and status of micro-filter is "ok".
Only difference I found to the instructions is that messages I was expecting to show up in the "triangle" below the transmission mode appeared in on the face of the spedo and tack.
Thanks to all who posted instructions


----------



## NoNolva (Jun 4, 2012)

*oh its great*

thats Great thanks


----------



## numanamir (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you very much for this clear and complete guide. This has been really helpful, possibly saved lots of time that would have otherwise been spent driving to BMW workshop, and money of course.


----------



## thm (Jan 30, 2009)

*road worthy warning*

Will this method work for a warning light on 2007 335i that relates to the car being "road worthy"?


----------



## davewoolley (Jul 24, 2012)

It works .... Thx


----------



## Banana (Nov 13, 2012)

*Newby Hello*

Hello all. This is a first for me, so I'll try to sound intelligent. I'm interested in resetting the "Service" message in my 2010 528i. I purchased the car in July of this year off of a certified pre-owned lot. I've learned that the oil in these cars are supposed to last for 15,000 miles which seems a bit long to me. Nonetheless, this oil should last at least another 6 months. What would be the step by step method of resetting the oil life mileage?


----------



## dkculture (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks Kushbimmer that worked for me...much appreciated! damn BC button


----------



## Banana (Nov 13, 2012)

*Service warning message resolved*

After reading a post under the DIY H.Q. thread, I was able to reset the oil mileage interval back to 15,000 miles. Now I just need to find what it will take to reset the daytime running lights (left and right) replacement message. After replacing the H8 factory bulbs with LED lights, the message appeared. Is this a reprogram by the dealer or can it be fixed by d.i.y. method?


----------



## duneridge (May 4, 2013)

*Works flawlessly*

Just had an authorized dealer install new micro filters and inspect my 2007 5 series but they failed to reset the annoying service reminders. This methodology worked perfectly and with a brief reading reset both in less than 2 minutes. Extremely helpful post - thanks!


----------



## X3fanatic (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SoilBMW (Aug 17, 2013)

+1:thumbup:


----------



## Maini (Sep 26, 2011)

All,

I did this for my oil and it worked fine.. however I mistimed it and my front brake pads that were due in 2000 miles now says -9000 miles and I am not able to reset this back to its original. Tried all possible ways above and it did not work. Now I have brake pad waring light and iDrive says since 9000 miles change brake pads.. How do I reset this now??
Any other ideas?? I have 2010 car E60. Any help appreciated..


----------



## Monaco&Barbera (Mar 8, 2013)

I cannot get the rear brakes reset- in fact it even went up to -11,000 past due ....


----------



## fun328 (Apr 24, 2007)

This was the piece of the puzzle I was missing, I could not get the orange triangle to stay on until you told me the push button twice trick. Thanks


----------



## carlos90038 (Apr 7, 2015)

How can i change daytime running lights on 328i 2009


----------



## jtleitner (Aug 18, 2011)

*thank you*

I just bought a beautiful used E60. 2006 530i. I bought it with the brake light on. And the engine oil needed to be changed.

I google 2006 bmw 530i e60 turning off service codes and found this very useful thread. I got my new e60 on the premise the car had a brake on issue. Seems the rear brakes were replaced but the shop selling it didn't know how to turn the brake light off. I got it for about 7k less than retail because the guy didn't know bmw. The hood pistons were weak, he didn't know how to clear the previous navigation addresses and I pointed out a ticking in the engine bay.

I looked at 3 other e60s that same night they all had the ticking.

Long and short of this story. I used this thread to clear all the service codes, put new brakes and oil on the car and have a happy 530i now. No service messages. Thank you very much for helping me clear the codes on this 5 series. Stickies still work 9 years later.this forum is the best.

jtleitner
2006 530i silver bullet


----------



## young905 (Mar 16, 2016)

*Reset Brake Service Light BMW X5 E70*

Hello! I have been able to reset all of my service light except for the Brake one. It will not reset for some reason. Can anyone help me out.


----------



## danog (May 9, 2016)

*Brake reset unsucessfull*

Hello.
Thanks for the guide. I tried it lots times to try and reset my front and rear brakes after changing the pads, but after every attempt it would just say reset unsuccessful. Which was very infuriating. 
After a few weeks I replaced both brake pad sensors and it worked first time.
Thanks again.:thumbup:

By the way, I have a 2013 F31.


----------



## Schoolin_u_69 (Jul 5, 2016)

I would like to know if I could use this method to remove seat needs calibration warning on idrive f10 m5


----------



## Cutitout (Feb 12, 2017)

*Works in E90 335i*

:hi:Thank you guys for posting this information--7 years ago! And it worked. Local used car dealer and local BMW dealer unable to rectify the problem--persistent brake fluid and service warnings that had been done by a certified center prior to our purchase of the car. Love these forums.


----------



## trucky2 (Dec 31, 2015)

... or use Carly to reset service intervals.


----------



## PhilHarding (May 9, 2017)

Joea1946, thank you for this very simple set of instructions. Been so reliant on the iDrive until now. Saves us the time and agro that goes with the dealers.
Cannot thank you enough. Stay safe.


----------



## 10point1 (May 11, 2017)

For some reason this is not working on our 07 E70 ....changed the rotors and pads front and rear. Got the rear to reset no problem. The fronts are a whole different ballgame. I sat in the vehicle and put on the seat belt

1) activated the ignition 9 did not start the vehicle)
2) pressed the left trip meter button until the triangle went on then the front brake icon.
3) released and repressed until the reset ? came on
3) released and pressed until the screen showed _ _ _ _ and then 

it goes back to the setting that the brakes need service in 170 kms ....I have done this 50 times? and the same result each time. Gonna burn it down soon


----------



## Éminence Grise (Jul 3, 2013)

*Resetting my E60 after microfilter change*

Thanks Joea1946. Worked great on my '07 530i.


----------



## bilal1 (Jul 19, 2019)

*Solution Fixed Idrive*

Try codebmw .co .uk 
Based in Scotland


----------

